# ETC Obsession,MSC and Qlab



## Ahren Buhmann (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello all-
I have been doing video through QLab for the last few years and generally use my Ion or Element to fire the cues using MSC. 
I am about to do a show with an Obsession 2 and am wondering if it is still possible to use MSC to control my QLab?
If so- are there specific settings I should look out for?

Thanks.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe this article from ETC's site will be insightful...(pun intended)
MIDI Show Control (MSC) In-Depth Programming Information for Obsession and Expression


----------

